# New to Handguns, wanting to buy my first...recommendations?



## Rebel10 (Jan 2, 2013)

I am in my mid-20s and not accustomed to buying handguns. Have several shotguns but wanting a good handgun for a good price. Have shot handguns with friends from time to time but am ready for one of my own. Main purpose would be for home defense. Not lookin for a carry yet. Also want one easy and safe to use that the wife could easily use too. Wanting a 9mm and am looking around the $350 to $550 range. Thoughts?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm biased!

Either Sig or Beretta. If you go with a polymer frame, chances are good, it'll cost less. Both brands I mentioned make um.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Check out the Smith & Wesson Shield in either 9MM or .40.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is a very general question that has been asked countless times, your going to get alot of answers so lemme sum it up for you.

Sig Sauer P250 / 2022
Glock
Smith and Wesson M&P Series
Springfield XD(m) series
Ruger Sr9/40, LC9
Kel-Tec
Kahr
FN (FNP, FNX, FN?)
... ... ...

You have alot of options dude, I say Glock like always, but go out to a gunstore and pick some out.

If you don't want to carry now but think you will consider getting something compact anyways


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Jakeleinen1 is correct, you do have a lot of options out there for you. Best thing is get out handle what's in your price range, shoot your buddied pistols, rent from a local range if you can, see what feels best in your hand. Not looking for CCW, so look at the full sized pistols. Compacts and sub compacts are harder for new to pistols people to shoot well. 
The Kel Tec P-11 9m/m is an outstanding choice for a pocket carry pistol but it is not a pleasant pistol to shoot so you might wish to skip that one for a first pistol. I have one in my CCW pistols for use when size must determine what I carry and gets run through the range drills like all the other CCW's but it is never one that gets taken out for just fun shooting.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig P250 or SP2022.....SP has changeable hand grips for smaller hands that may make it more comfortable for wife, low recoil and accurate, lifetime warranty and is about 450.


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

I just bought my Springfield XDs as my first pistol and love it.


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

Glock 19 — and you will never regret it..


----------

